# 

## darkob

Witajcie ,kończe ocieplanie domu (styropian,siatka ,klej) i chciałbym zabezpieczyć ściany białym gruntem by jakoś to wyglądało bo tynk bedzie może dopiero za rok lub dwa.Czy jest jakiś uniwersalny grunt w kolorze białym?bo jeszcze nie wiem czy to będzie tynk silikonowy czy tańszy akrylowy.

----------


## pionan

cerplast

----------


## darkob

To jest grunt pod tynki mineralne i akrylowe a jeżeli za rok okaże sie że tynk bedzie silikonowy to po tym Cerplaście moge zagruntować gruntem silikonowym?

----------


## WiesiuS

Kolega dobrze doradził aby zabezpieczyć warstwę zbrojącą cerplastem, ale jesli masz pewność ze zastosujesz tynk silikonowy to zagruntuj gruntem silokonowym np. arkol NX.
Cerplast jest biały akrylowy po roku dwóch możesz nałożyc grunt silikonowy

----------


## F***T

Witam
Jeśli można to też chciałbym wtrącić parę słów. Zgadzam się z przedmówcami, że dobrze by było wiedzieć jaki tynk będziesz chciał w przyszłości położyć gdyż nie ma dzisiaj uniwersalnych gruntów, które można użyć pod  wszystkie tynki. Nie mniej jednak w naszej firmie mamy dwa rodzaje podkładów tynkarskich. Pierwszy pod tynki mineralne, akrylowe, siloksanowe i silikonowe a drugi pod tynki silikatowe. Ten ostatni zawiera potasowe szkło wodne, i dlatego jest specjalnie zalecany do tynków silikatowych. Nie mniej jednak bez względu na to jaki grunt zdecydujesz się zastosować, zrób to porządnie tzn. bez "chrzczenie" go wodą, tak, żeby warstwa ta zabezpieczyła klej przed niekorzystnymi warunkami atmosferycznymi takimi jak opady atmosferyczne, mróz itp.. Taki scenariusz tj. odspajanie się tynku położonego na niestabilnym podłożu w wyniku przemarznięcia warstwy zbrojonej spotkałem dotychczas parę razy. Dlatego też zwracam na to szczególną uwagę.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Witam
> Jeśli można to też chciałbym wtrącić parę słów. Zgadzam się z przedmówcami, że dobrze by było wiedzieć jaki tynk będziesz chciał w przyszłości położyć gdyż nie ma dzisiaj uniwersalnych gruntów, które można użyć pod  wszystkie tynki. Nie mniej jednak w naszej firmie mamy dwa rodzaje podkładów tynkarskich. Pierwszy pod tynki mineralne, akrylowe, siloksanowe i silikonowe a drugi pod tynki silikatowe. Ten ostatni zawiera potasowe szkło wodne, i dlatego jest specjalnie zalecany do tynków silikatowych. Nie mniej jednak bez względu na to jaki grunt zdecydujesz się zastosować, zrób to porządnie tzn. bez "chrzczenie" go wodą, tak, żeby warstwa ta zabezpieczyła klej przed niekorzystnymi warunkami atmosferycznymi takimi jak opady atmosferyczne, mróz itp.. Taki scenariusz tj. odspajanie się tynku położonego na niestabilnym podłożu w wyniku przemarznięcia warstwy zbrojonej spotkałem dotychczas parę razy. Dlatego też zwracam na to szczególną uwagę.


Święte słowa. :yes: 

Ostatnio byłem na budowie gdzie po kilku latach  na elewacji powstaje pajęczyna i tynk odchodzi od warstwy podkładowej.
Niestety zachodzi podejrzenie ,że był stosowany niewłaściwy  grunt , mało tego zbyt wcześnie. :sad:

----------


## darkob

Na tą chwile chciałbym tynk silikonowy,myślałem tu o gruncie Caparol 610 ale za rok lub dwa  jak okaże sie że ze względu na cene będe musiał użyć tynk akrylowy to co wtedy?po gruncie silikonowym bedzie można użyć grunt akrylowy pod tynk akrylowy?

----------


## marynata

> Niestety zachodzi podejrzenie ,że był stosowany niewłaściwy grunt , mało tego zbyt wcześnie.


Zbyt wcześnie?
Jaki okres czasu należy odczekać od położenia kleju do gruntowania?

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Zbyt wcześnie?
> Jaki okres czasu należy odczekać od położenia kleju do gruntowania?


Tu trzeba patrzeć na technologię producenta, ale ogólnie
Kleimy styropian, czekamy min dzień kołkujemy, kleimy siatkę, przygotowujemy podłoże i czekamy aż wyschnie .
W zależności od pogody , ale min 2 dni. Po wyschnięciu podłoża gruntujemy . Przerwa min 24 godz i nakładamy tynk.
Ale przerwa po gruntowaniu też nie może być za duża max 3-4 dni ,ponieważ grunt traci właściwości szczepne.

pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

Dzięki.
A w przypadku kiedy tynkowanie odłożone jest w czasie,należy w takim razie jak grunt traci przyczepność,przed tynkiem zagruntować ponownie?

----------


## Zbigniew100

Na zimę podkład należy zagruntować . Na wiosnę, przed tynkiem ponownie gruntować.

----------


## marynata

:smile:  dzięki

----------


## marynata

Czy istnieje jakiś grunt w kolorze antracyt albo coś zbliżonego np grafit (szukam i nic)lub czy jest możliwość barwienia gruntu?Jeżeli tak to jakiego barwnika użyć?
Elewacja częściowo ma mieć tynk właśnie w takim kolorze i obawiam się użycia jasnych gruntów .

----------


## edde

grunt barwi sie normalnie tak jak tynki czy farby u sprzedawcy, na dowolny kolor (rzecz jasna im ciemniejszy tym droższy  :wink:  ), ale chyba nie ma sensu ekonomicznego barwienie  "jesiennego" gruntu, ten "wiosenny" zabarwisz przed tynkiem w kolorze tynku (jeśli będzie tynk barwiony )

----------


## marynata

aaaaaaa barwi się  :smile:  ale jestem osiołek  :wink:  dzięki

----------


## odaro

Też miałem takie dylematy i też pytałem o to na forum niestety ani 2 lata temu ani nawet roku temu nikt mi nie potrafił doradzić
 nawet na forum Muratora  :smile: 

Ale teraz już wiem jakbym zrobił jak strukturę chcesz dać za kilka lat.

Wszystkie wcześniej polecane grunty to tak naprawdę warstwa pośrednia dla tynku i w małym stopniu chroni zazbrojoną warstwę kleju przed nasiąkaniem wody i przemarzaniem.

Ty potrzebujesz *bezbarwny* grunt który ma działanie hydrofobizujące a jednocześnie może dodatkowo wzmacniać warstwę kleju. 

Mają takie grunty w swojej ofercie np. Ceresit i Caparol i Kabe tylko trzeba dobrze się wczytać w ich ofertę 

A jak czesz zrobić najdroższą wersję to możesz zastosował STO Prim Micro albo STO Prim Plex W i na to STO Prep Miral.

----------


## marynata

Podepnę się pod temat.
Troszkę ręka mi zadrżała z tym antracytowym tynkiem,wszędzie czytam-"W przypadku wykonywania ociepleń budynków należy unikać stosowania wypraw w kolorach ciemnych, których współczynnik odbicia światła jest mniejszy od 20%. Udział tych wypraw nie powinien przekraczać 10% elewacji. Przyjmuje się, że współczynnik odbicia światła dla koloru białego wynosi 100%, a dla koloru czarnego 0%. Elewacje wykonane ciemnymi kolorami w dużo większym stopniu, niż te jaśniejsze, absorbują promieniowanie słoneczne. Zbyt duże nagrzanie się tynku może doprowadzić do znacznego osłabienia trwałości całego sytemu, zwłaszcza gdy został wykonany z użyciem styropianu. Wysoka temperatura może doprowadzić do jego degradacji."

ma ktoś może antracyt albo coś podobnego na elewacji i jakieś uwagi z użytkowania?

----------


## 28Keraj

darkob
Ja też jestem na podobnym etapie  czyli ocieplanie (styro) i tynkowanie w sumie 270m2ścian. Po dużej lekturze o tynkach wybrałem siloksanowy. Na styropian większość producentów oraz fachowców zaleca akryl lub właśnie siloksanowy. Pan od FAST-a chyba to potwierdzi. Koszt tynku to nie jest dużo na moją chałupę ok 4K a za robotę zapłacę tylko raz (podbitkę robię w tym samym czasie.

----------


## BCS

Nie ma potrzeby zabezpieczania warstwy technicznej gruntem, dodatkowo trzeba będzie na świeżo gruntować przed położeniem tynku (to ważne) a jeśli chodzi tylko o estetykę to i tak grunty kiepsko kryją (mało pigmentu) - wygląda nie lepiej.

----------


## odaro

> Nie ma potrzeby zabezpieczania warstwy technicznej gruntem, .


Ja tak zrobiłem jak piszesz 2 lata temu ale teraz wiem że lepiej jednak jest zagruntować

----------


## BCS

Odaro - jeśli wspomniany klej po dwóch latach bez zabezpieczenia się sypie -to z cienką wyprawą wytrzymałby 5lat- kiepski klej, grunt nie zabezpiecza warstwy technicznej, grun służy jako podkład pod wyprawę, jeśli ktoś bardzo chce zabezpieczyć szary klej to farba elewacyjna, ale koszty i nieraz problem z późniejszym nałożeniem pucu.

----------


## marynata

Z doświadczeń ludzi na forum wynika że jednak warto gruntować.
Koszty gruntu w stosunku do kosztów całej elewacji nie są tak duże żeby warto było ryzykować.

----------


## BCS

O

----------


## BCS

To  zależy naprawdę od wielu czynników, jakości kleju, kształtu budynku itd. Ja uważam że jeśli warstwa techniczna wykonana jest z dobrych materiałów to 6-10 miesięcy napewno wytrzyma, powyrzej nie, bo nie jest do tego wyprodukowana, zabezpieczanie na lata gruntami wymaga atestów, a nie bogatej wymiany informacji na forum, na lata zabezpiecza 1,5mm wyprawa.

----------


## odaro

> To  zależy naprawdę od wielu czynników, jakości kleju, kształtu budynku itd. Ja uważam że jeśli warstwa techniczna wykonana jest z dobrych materiałów to 6-10 miesięcy napewno wytrzyma, powyrzej nie, bo nie jest do tego wyprodukowana, zabezpieczanie na lata gruntami wymaga atestów, a nie bogatej wymiany informacji na forum, na lata zabezpiecza 1,5mm wyprawa.


O jakiej 1,5mm wyprawie mówisz co to za grubość

----------


## BCS

Potoczna nazwa ostatniej warstwy- kolor, struktura, puc, baranek, kaszka, wyprawa itd o grubościach ziarna  od 1mm do 3mm najczęściej  wybierane/zalecana 1,5mm.

----------


## odaro

> Potoczna nazwa ostatniej warstwy- kolor, struktura, puc, baranek, kaszka, wyprawa itd o grubościach ziarna  od 1mm do 3mm najczęściej  wybierane/zalecana 1,5mm.


OK teraz rozumiem

----------


## BCS

Oglądałem dziś budynek zaciągnięty siatką który stał 10lat - duże zniszczenia, praktycznie cały do nacięgniecia  na nowo- powodem zniszczeń nie była woda, tylko słońce- siatka się  rozsypała od UV.

----------


## odaro

> Oglądałem dziś budynek zaciągnięty siatką który stał 10lat - duże zniszczenia, praktycznie cały do nacięgniecia  na nowo- powodem zniszczeń nie była woda, tylko słońce- siatka się  rozsypała od UV.


Ale siatka była chyba zatopiona w kleju to jak do niej dochodziły promienie UV?

----------


## BCS

Okazuje się że tam gdzie za  mała/cienka warstwa to już nic nie było, a gdzie grubiej kleju to klej jeszcze cię styropianu trzymał, ale po dłubaniu palcem nie czuć wytrzymałości siatki, a klej  był nierozwarstwiony czy złuszczony.

----------


## coulignon

> Ty potrzebujesz *bezbarwny* grunt który ma działanie hydrofobizujące a jednocześnie może dodatkowo wzmacniać warstwę kleju. 
> 
> Mają takie grunty w swojej ofercie np. Ceresit i Caparol i Kabe tylko trzeba dobrze się wczytać w ich ofertę 
> 
> A jak czesz zrobić najdroższą wersję to możesz zastosował STO Prim Micro albo STO Prim Plex W i na to STO Prep Miral.


Fatalny pomysł. Mocna hydrofobizacja powierzchni gruntami/impregnatami  silikonowymi powoduje wprawdzie zabezpieczenie kleju przed nasiąkniem wodą. Tylko że to samo będzie podczas póżniejszego  tynkowania - w skrajnych przypadkach przyczepność tynku będzie tak niska że po jakims czasie spadnie,

----------


## odaro

> Fatalny pomysł. Mocna hydrofobizacja powierzchni gruntami/impregnatami  silikonowymi powoduje wprawdzie zabezpieczenie kleju przed nasiąkniem wodą. Tylko że to samo będzie podczas póżniejszego  tynkowania - w skrajnych przypadkach przyczepność tynku będzie tak niska że po jakims czasie spadnie,


A kto mówi o mocnej hydrofobizacji 

A poza tym idzie jeszcze warstwa pośrednia i dopiero tynk.

----------


## Balto

coulignon: to czy tynk odpadnie czy nie zależy nie tylko od tego jaka jest powierzchnia, ale także od tego jak bardzo lub jak nie bardzo jest przyczepny tynk a z tym bywa bardzo różnie.

----------


## E-Rzecznik Śnieżka

> Witajcie ,kończe ocieplanie domu (styropian,siatka ,klej) i chciałbym zabezpieczyć ściany białym gruntem by jakoś to wyglądało bo tynk bedzie może dopiero za rok lub dwa.Czy jest jakiś uniwersalny grunt w kolorze białym?bo jeszcze nie wiem czy to będzie tynk silikonowy czy tańszy akrylowy.


Szanowny Panie,

Ze względu na odstęp czasowy między zagruntowaniem powierzchni, a położeniem tynku, proponuję  zamiast gruntu w kolorze białym zastosować grunt bezbarwny, np. Grunt Polimerowy Uniwersalny ACRYL-PUTZ® http://www.acrylputz.pl/74/grunt-polimerowy-uniwersalny, w jednej warstwie. Tak zagruntowana wyprawa nie będzie pobierać wilgoci.

Podkład gruntujący powinien być dopasowany do tynku, dlatego też nie ma potrzeby wykorzystania gruntu w kolorze białym, gdy nie wiemy jaki dokładnie rodzaj tynku zostanie położony na ścianie. Biały podkład gruntujący ulegnie zabrudzeniu i zostanie narażony na działanie promieniowania UV w czasie "oczekiwania" na pokrycie tynkiem. Poza tym, biały podkład ma słabe krycie i nie uzyska Pan walorów estetycznych.

----------


## marynata

Wszystko jest narażone na uv.
Właśnie patrzę przez okno- obok mnie skończyli malowanie białym gruntem-dom z kilkunastu metrów(dla laika oczywiście) wygląda jak wytynkowany  :Confused:  krycie bardzo dobre.

----------


## cysiokysio

Ja 8 lat temu ocieplałem dom rodziców. Ściany wysokie na ok 8.5 m. dach kopertowy kończy się ze 6 cm za styropianem  + rynna, czyli ściana narażona na wszystko co leci z nieba. Klej kładzony w dość grubawej jednej warstwie, siatka w niej zatapiana, ściany nie malowane żadnym gruntem.  Tynk nałożony dopiero w tym roku. Z klejem nic się nie działo nie odpadał, nie sypał się.

----------


## BCS

> Ja 8 lat temu ocieplałem .......


Bo wtedy były tylko dobre (nieodchudzone) kleje.

----------


## eko305

Witam,
można zastosować grunt caparola  a dokładnie putzgrund 610

----------


## fighter1983

Eko305 znowu ekodekor na fm? czesc chlopaki, cos Wy sie strasznie nieudolnie za to forum zabieracie  :smile:  trzecie podejscie chyba  :smile:  
pozdrawiam ze wszytskich firm  :smile:  Kenpol, 2K System, PSB SA

----------


## wodnikszuwarek

> Ja 8 lat temu ocieplałem dom rodziców. Ściany wysokie na ok 8.5 m. dach kopertowy kończy się ze 6 cm za styropianem  + rynna, czyli ściana narażona na wszystko co leci z nieba. Klej kładzony w dość grubawej jednej warstwie, siatka w niej zatapiana, ściany nie malowane żadnym gruntem.  Tynk nałożony dopiero w tym roku. Z klejem nic się nie działo nie odpadał, nie sypał się.


Jakiej marki kleje i sttyropian?

----------


## BEWA

> Szanowny Panie,
> 
> Ze względu na odstęp czasowy między zagruntowaniem powierzchni, a położeniem tynku, proponuję  zamiast gruntu w kolorze białym zastosować grunt bezbarwny, np. Grunt Polimerowy Uniwersalny ACRYL-PUTZ® http://www.acrylputz.pl/74/grunt-polimerowy-uniwersalny, w jednej warstwie. Tak zagruntowana wyprawa nie będzie pobierać wilgoci.
> 
> Podkład gruntujący powinien być dopasowany do tynku, dlatego też nie ma potrzeby wykorzystania gruntu w kolorze białym, gdy nie wiemy jaki dokładnie rodzaj tynku zostanie położony na ścianie. Biały podkład gruntujący ulegnie zabrudzeniu i zostanie narażony na działanie promieniowania UV w czasie "oczekiwania" na pokrycie tynkiem. Poza tym, biały podkład ma słabe krycie i nie uzyska Pan walorów estetycznych.


Mam dom ocieplony, wybrałam jasny podkład i dzisiaj ekipa pomalowała podkładem. Bardzo proszę powiedzcie mi, czy to jest normalne , że są takie mazie i widoczne ślady pędzla. Wygląda fatelnie, jakby ktoś oblał mlekiem a w innym miejscu wodą z mlekiem. Zamierzaliśmy tynkować za dwa lata , dom wygląda fatalnie, jakby obielony rozrzedzoną farbą.
Sąsiad obok ma pomalowane pomarańczowm podkładem, są mazie ale wygląda lepiej.
Nie wiem, czy taki podkład można użyć dwa razy.
Ekipa zapewniała, że potem jak będę chciała zmienić kolor podkładu to zapłacę 45 zł/m2.
Ładniejszy był sam domek pomalowany klejem
Co robić? Patrzeć na to przez dwa lata???

----------


## BEWA

> Wszystko jest narażone na uv.
> Właśnie patrzę przez okno- obok mnie skończyli malowanie białym gruntem-dom z kilkunastu metrów(dla laika oczywiście) wygląda jak wytynkowany  krycie bardzo dobre.


 To jak to możliwe że ten domek o którym piszesz wygląda ładnie a u mnie sa takie mazy.
Pomóżcie mi bo nie mogę patrzeć na mój obielony dom.
czy mam zaakceptować takie mazie, ślady pędzla i patrzeć na to przez dwa lata zanim otynkuję?/

----------


## LAG

> Mam dom ocieplony, wybrałam jasny podkład i dzisiaj ekipa pomalowała podkładem. Bardzo proszę powiedzcie mi, czy to jest normalne , że są takie mazie i widoczne ślady pędzla. Wygląda fatelnie, jakby ktoś oblał mlekiem a w innym miejscu wodą z mlekiem.


Jakiego producenta ten podkład?

----------


## BEWA

> jakiego producenta ten podkład?


kabe

----------


## LAG

Niestety nie każdy grunt kryje powierzchnię równomiernie, większość tego nie robi... Nie wiem jak jest z gruntem KABE, a le to o czym piszesz jest zupełnie normalną rzeczą. Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, aby pomalować taką ścianę dwa razy tym gruntem, wtedy efekt powinien być dużo lepszy.

----------


## pionan

ja tez gruntowałem KABE. Malowałem 2 razy. Raz rozcieńczonym i drugi raz samym gruntem. Też są widoczne smugi, różne odcienie (bieli). Przecież to tylko grunt. Nie ma co sie przejmowac  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Może Panowie, którzy zajmują się tym  ZAWODOWO, napiszą parę słów?
Osobiście chcę gruntować. Tynk za 2 lata. Placki mi niestraszne.

----------


## LAG

Osobiście polecam PUTZGRUND 610 z Caparola. Ten grunt z całą pewnością pokryje bardzo ładnie powierzchnie ściany. Najlepiej użyć do malowania wałków elewacyjnych, wtedy uzyskamy równomierne krycie... Grunt za przysłowiową złotówkę można dodatkowo zabarwić na dowolny kolor.
Tak zabezpieczoną ścianę można pozostawić na wiele lat bez tynku. Grunt wzmacnia wyprawę klejową i zabezpiecza ścianę przed wchłanianiem wilgoci. Należy jednak pamiętać, że pozostawiając ścianę zagruntowaną, a nieotynkowaną na dłuższy czas, to i tak należy ścianę ponownie zagruntować bezpośrednio przed tynkowaniem. Poddany warunkom atmosferycznym grunt, już po około miesiącu utrudnia wykonanie tynków, a efektem tego może być nieregularna faktura. Ponowne zagruntowanie nie powinno kosztować więcej niż 5 zł/m2 + materiał. Z jednego opakowania 25 kg można wykonać około 80 m2.

----------


## MariuszEko

ja bym użył Putzgrunt ' u z Caparola , jest to farba gruntująca , która zwiększa przyczepność . Pracowałem na niej i bardzo sobie chwalę .

Polecam i pozdrawiam .

----------


## bettka

A ja mam pytanie laika: czy gruntowanie jest konieczne? Mam styropian+ siatka+ klej, wszytsko wykonane dosłownie 2 tygodnie temu. Tynk na wiosnę (magiczne słowo, sama nie wiem, ile to już rzeczy przełozyliśmy na ową wiosnę), nie mam pojęcia jaki będzie, bo nie robiłam jeszcze żadnego rozeznania. Czy muszę zagruntować??

----------


## LAG

*bettka* Niezabezpieczony klej można z powodzeniem zostawić na około rok, bez obaw o to, że ulegnie zniszczeniu!

----------


## phog

zgadza się, niebezpieczony klej można zostawić do wiosny,
nie ma sensu teraz gruntować i nie tynkować od razu, jeśli pomalujecie klej gruntem teraz - to będzie trzeba gruntowanie powtórzyć przed tynkowaniem na wiosnę.
a swoją drogą tynkowanie przy takich temperaturach jakie teraz są nad ranem to "risky business"  wszystko zależy od zastosowanego systemu ...

----------


## MariuszEko

ja polecam Putzgrund 610 z Caparola , odporny na czynniki atmosferyczne , zawiera piasek kwarcowy i jest dostępny w białym kolorze  :smile:

----------


## P.S.O.

Znaczenie płynu gruntującego fantastycznie przedstawia poniższa historia:

Nad skrzypcami Antonia Stradivariego, które były synonimem rzemieślniczego mistrzostwa i niedościgłej perfekcji, pracowali od niemal 400 lat lutnicy na całym globie. Ponieważ nikomu nie udawało się znaleźć sposobu osiągnięcia doskonałego brzmienia budowanych przez niego instrumentów muzycznych, powstawały legendy, które starały się jakoś wytłumaczyć ten fenomen. Wyjaśnienie zagadki okazało się tkwić gdzieś pośrodku. Ani w lakierze, ani w drewnie, lecz w impregnacie, który przenikał drewniane płyty instrumentu.
Prof. Joseph Nagyvary, Amerykanin węgierskiego pochodzenia pracujący na uniwersytecie w Teksasie, doszedł do tego drogą wielu prób. Badał drewniane wiórki, które udało mu się zdobyć od lutników remontujących oryginalne skrzypce Stradivariego, a także pra-
cując nad kawałkiem klonowej deseczki z pracowni cremońskiego mistrza. Miała ona posłużyć za tylną płytę kolejnych skrzypiec (do budowy płyty przedniej używa się drewna świerkowego). Z ana- lizy tak niewielkich ilości autentycznego materiału sprzed 350 lat udało się jednak wyciągnąć zaskakujące wnioski. Po spaleniu wiórków okazało się, że w popiele znajduje się boraks, minerał wykorzystywany m.in. w ceramice i kosmetyce, oraz chrom, sole żelaza i fluor. Boraks był stosowany przez lutników jeszcze przed Stradivarim, ale mistrzowi z Cremony udało się stworzyć doskonałą mieszankę konserwującą i impregnującą.
Podobnie przebiegały prace w Rosji. Michaił Azojan, człowiek zajmujący się od lat sztuką lutniczą, badał uparcie zeskrobany lakier, który usuwano z różnych egzemplarzy skrzypiec starowłoskich. Ale ten kierunek poszukiwań okazał się błędny, bo skrzypce nawet bez lakieru grały pięknie. Tajemnica musiała zatem tkwić pod lakierem. Okazało się, że to podkład, grunt przenikający głęboko warstwę drewna i zmieniający jego strukturę ma wpływ na cudowne właściwości instrumentów i to on gwarantuje idealne brzmienie.

Na dwóch krańcach świata badacze tajemnicy włoskiego mistrza zaczęli więc powoli zbliżać się do prawdy, która przez tak długi czas trwała w ukryciu. Rzecz teraz w tym, gdzie uda się szybciej opracować recepturę \"tajemniczego impregnatu\", którym będzie się gruntować drewno używane do budowy instrumentów muzycznych.

----------


## P.S.O.

Powyższa historia pokazuje że grunt, powinien byc dobrany bardzo precyzyjnie.
I nie chodzi tylko o to jaki tynk bedzie go przekrywał ale jaki jest stan  podłoża na który nakładamy grunt.
Żywica chroni - tworzy powłokę, potasowe szkło wzmacnia. Pisek kwarcowy poprawia przyczepność.
Wszystko zależy od zastosowania....

----------


## Alicja111

Witam.
Mam następujący problem. Wykonawca wykonał docieplenie klej i siatka na styropianie grafitowym 15 cm.
W tym roku nie chcemy kłaść jeszcze tynku i dlatego postanowiliśmy zagruntować gruntem Ceresit CT-16.
Wykonawca pomalował nam budynek tym gruntem, ale po prostu tragicznie i mam takie podejrzenie, że może rozcieńczył ten grunt, bo zabrał wszystkie wiaderka po gruncie. W jednym miejscu na budynku jest to poprawnie wykonane (prawie równomiernie), a w pozostałych widać każde pociągnięcie wałka. Czy może ktoś się wypowiedzieć w tym temacie? A może macie link do swoich zdjęć. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## coulignon

Nie ma to żadnego znaczenia. Tynkuj.

----------


## okojan

W przyszłym tyg. ocieplają mi dom , później zatapianie siatki. 
Klej do styropianu, klej do siatki, siatka i w przyszlosci tynk,  to wszystko - Caparola.
W przyszłym roku chce połozyc tynk ( a moze za dwa lata- inne czynniki maja na to wpływ). I w zwiazku z tym mam pytanie: Czy gruntowac w tym roku? Jesli tak,  to czy moze byc inny grunt ( jakis tańszy niz Caparola) a dopiero przed samymi tynkami ( za rok, za dwa) zagruntować gruntem Caparol ?
Mam elewacji około 300 m wiec grunt Caparola  troszke mnie ,,szarpnie " po kieszeni i pomyslałem, ze moze uzyc cos tańszego ( jaki ?).

----------


## fighter1983

sylitol konzentrat 111

----------


## okojan

fighter1983- cena za 10 l około 130 zł.Biorąc pod uwagę, ze sie go rozcieńcza 2:1 to nie jest to cena rewelacyjna i bardziej korzystna niż grunt 610 ( 25 kg około 210 zł). Nie ma nic tańszego  :smile:  :smile: :
 Bede kładł w przyszłosci tynk silikonowy i rozumiem, ze ten silitol 111 nadaje się?
Z praktyki i doswiadczenia napisz jaka jest wydajnosc jednego i drugiego ( mam 300 m elewacji) bo opisy na etykietach a praktyka czasami się rozmijają.

----------


## fighter1983

to jest najtansze w miare rozsadne rozwiazanie dla Ciebie: 
teraz zagruntowac 111 a przed tynkiem PG610
jak zauwazyles: rozciencza sie 2:1 ten 111 - PG610 sie nie rozciencza
zuzycie:
PG610 - 0,3kg/m2
111 - ok 0,15-0,2L na m2 po rozcienczeniu

----------


## Magda1981

Mam pytanie, u mnie klej był położony w ubiegłym roku na jesieni, mieliśmy w tym roku zagruntować i nałożyć tynk ale finanse na to raczej nie pozwolą. Czy taki klej wytrzyma do wiosny ?

----------


## fighter1983

Jak wyżej; sylitol 111 konzentrat

----------


## Sturmer

Szybkie pytanie:
czy ścianę z silki trzeba gruntowac przed ułożeniem styropianu na klej / capatect 190 lub 190s/, styro 20 cm Knauf?

Dziękuję z góry za odpowiedź bądź jej brak :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Trzeba.... Lub... Nasaczyc silke woda. Zlac ja obficie wężem, to tańsze ale ma minusy

----------


## Sturmer

Dziękuję, czyli jednak grunt, pewnie taki :
Sylitol 111 Konzentrat, czy inny?

----------


## fighter1983

Dokładnie ten

----------


## okojan

fichter1983 - wracam z pytaniem do Ciebie po 2 -ch latach.
Dalej nie położyłem koloru. Juz dwa lata temu zagruntowałem po Twoich radach Sylitolem 111. Zadnych pekniec ani rys na kleju.
Ale czeka mnie kolejna zima bez ,,koloru". Wytrzyma klej kolejna trzecią zime?

----------


## Magda90

To teraz ja ze swoją serią pytań. Ocieplamy. Zaraz będzie trzeba tynkować i tutaj pytania. Wybieram tynk mineralny. Jakiej marki? Jaki grunt i może w przyszłości farba? Kupując grunt, tynk i farbę myślę, że będę lawirować między kosztami tj. jeden produkt z tych tańszych, drugi z tych droższych. No i tu kolejne pytanie. Oszczędzić na gruncie czy tynku?A może jedno i drugie jest ważne i nie oszczędzać wcale? A jak z farbą? Jaką farbę na tynk mineralny? Też przykładać uwagę do marki / jakości czy może być taka ze średniej półki?  :wiggle:

----------


## Balto

Tynki mineralne są proste - można to zrobić metodą odpowiednie składniki mieszarka samemu. Receptur jest od cholery i trochę. Tynki same z siebie z do malowania i barwione w masie. Te drugie - naklada się i zapomina, te pierwsze zwykle jasne, potem maluje się je odpowiednimi farbami. W teorii pod taki tynk powinien wystarczyć grunt dla tynków mineralnych, w praktyce to producent którego wybierzesz mówi co zaleca i dlaczego.

----------


## Magda90

A jaki producent ma towar ze średniej, dobrej półki? Nie musi być jakiś super najlepszy. Wczoraj rozmawiałam z majster i powiedział aby zagruntować i tynki zostawić do wiosny (co też sama rozważałam). Zatem trzeba dobrze zagruntować, żeby potem klej się nie łuszczył. Jaki grunt będzie do tej roli najlepszy?

----------


## Balto

Grunt zalecany przez przewidywanego producenta.... W wersji dowolny grunt pod tynki mineralne, będzie potem prawdopodobny brak gwarancji bo nie będzie systemu...

----------


## Magda90

Z tego co wyczytałam to muszę zagruntować teraz i na wiosnę znowu. Pytanie czy musi to być ten sam grunt? Nie ukrywam, że trochę to jałowe wywalić kilka stów na grunt teraz i kilka za pół roku. Pomyślałam, że teraz bym zagruntowała czym się da, żeby się klej nie złuszczył a na wiosnę lepszym gruntem. Da radę tak zrobić? Jeśli nie to czemu? Jakie zagrożenia?

----------


## Magda90

A i jeszcze jedno pytanko. ceny tynków spadają. Jak kupię teraz a położe na wiosnę to nic się z tym nie stanie? Może leżakowac całą zimę w nieogrzewanym pomieszczeniu?

----------


## Dziesiatka

> A i jeszcze jedno pytanko. ceny tynków spadają. Jak kupię teraz a położe na wiosnę to nic się z tym nie stanie? Może leżakowac całą zimę w nieogrzewanym pomieszczeniu?


Nie kombinuj,kup ten grunt dedykowany pod tynk i zagruntuj.
Nie kupuj teraz tego tynku bo na wiosnę znajdziesz w tej cenie co teraz.Spokojnie.
Ps.
Zaszalej i zamów sobie grunt w kolorze tynku.Do wiosny przemyślisz czy kolor Ci odpowiada.
Chyba że biały?  :smile:

----------


## sokratis

Ja już w wątku o tynkach chwaliłem się, że mam tynk Foveo i również użyty został ten grunt. Polecam robienie wszystkich warstw na ścianie od jednego kupca. Nie jest to jakaś reguła obowiązująca w budownictwie, ale odkąd robię tak na ścianach wewnętrznych to wg. mnie jest najbardziej sprawdzona metoda na trwałość pokryć na ścianach.  :smile:

----------


## mister1

zgadzam się, najlepiej brać wszystkie produkty od jednego producenta, bo później może być kłopot z gwarancją

----------


## sokratis

Nawet moim zdaniem nie chodzi o sprawy reklamacyjny, tylko takie połączenia zostały już przez producenta zapewne wielokrotnie przetestowane i wiadomo, że jest większa szansa, że robota się uda. Oczywiście jak mieszanina sąsiadowi różnych marek się udało to też można go podpytać i po nim jak to się mówi skserować pomysł. Ja jednak nie miałem takiego komfortu i trochę na ślepo kładłem ten Foveo.

----------

